# Converting Trumpeter 1/32 TBF-1C to Battle of Midway TBF-1



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I have just started working on this project needed to know if anyone had a source they could give me to get vac-form parts made of the kit's clear canopy pieces. The early TBF-1s had an extra canopy section between the turret and main canopy, and this piece can be made from duplicates of the main canopy frame. I will pay for this service. Any help is appreicated.

Thanks


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Try Squadron's Thermaform to make a copy of the main canopy. Its a heat & smash technique. Just be certain to put a large heat sink (e.g. Playdoh) under the original, or you'll deform it. The process looks crude, and to some extent it is, but the results are much better than you'd think.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I understand the Squadron thermaform material no longer in production. Has anyone come up with something else that is similar?

Thanks


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Phillip1 said:


> I understand the Squadron thermaform material no longer in production. Has anyone come up with something else that is similar?
> 
> Thanks


Oh, didn't know thermaform is out of production. It will require some experimentation, but supposedly soda & some spring water bottles are made of the same plastic as thermoform. Look for something that is crystal clear and relatively thin walled.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd ask this question on Hyperscale, on plane talking www.hyperscale.com


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you for the replys. 

I think I found my own answer to my canopy problem. I have just noticed that the Trumpeter kit gives you an optional canopy mid-section as both "opened" or "closed". I think I will be able to use the "open" section in its correct place and modify the "closed" piece into the extra canopy section I need. This is very good since I did not want to deal with vac-form parts anyway. Thanks again. 

Has anyone out there attempted this conversion (1/48 or 1/32)?


----------

